# 50% mehr pro Sale



## dvill (1 April 2006)

Klasse, wenigstens Klartext.


> Außerdem haben wir nun die Abschlussrate der potenziellen Kunden (Besucher),
> 
> durch etwas gekonnteres Verstecken der Kosten um 30% steigern können.


ht*p://w*w.100partnerprogramme.de/forum/p2p-welt-de/2461-50-mehr-pro-sale.html

Dietmar Vill


----------



## drboe (2 April 2006)

*AW: 50% mehr pro Sale*



			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse, wenigstens Klartext.
> 
> 
> > Außerdem haben wir nun die Abschlussrate der potenziellen Kunden (Besucher),
> ...



Ob die Rechnung stimmt?



			
				Kostenverstecker schrieb:
			
		

> bei unserem Partnerprogramm von w*w.p2p-welt.** gibt es nun 50% mehr Vergütung.
> 
> Das heißt genau wir haben unsere Standardvergütung von
> 
> ...



Prozentrechnung muss wohl noch einmal geübt werden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (2 April 2006)

*AW: 50% mehr pro Sale*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Prozentrechnung muss wohl noch einmal geübt werden.


"Ich kauf meine Waren für 10 EUR ein und verkaufe sie für 20 EUR. Von den 10 % muß ich dann leben..."


----------

